# Toyota AD860 Expert



## Teabag (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi

I have A Toyota AD860 and just finished embroidering 40 base ball caps. Now moved back to flat and had trouble running a sample of the next logo. Decided to run a tension test on all 12 needles and can't get the machine to work on any of them all it does is 'bird nest' and I have to cut from the machine. Any ideas what has gone wrong ?

Thanks in anticipation


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Your hook timing is off


----------



## Teabag (Jul 7, 2016)

Thanks

How do I fix it ? Do I need to get an engineer out ?


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

Are you mechanically inclined? If so, I can send you a .pdf or video on how to do the hook timing on that machine.


----------



## Teabag (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm not but hubby is ! I have asked him and he says that would be great a pdf should be ok. Thanks again


----------



## EmbroidTek1 (Sep 27, 2016)

I attached the whole service manual.


----------



## rangersjay99 (Dec 29, 2015)

Were you able to fix the issue?


----------



## Teabag (Jul 7, 2016)

We had a go at re timing but it still doesn't sew. We are going to re check the needle alignment to see if we have set it wrong.


----------



## Teabag (Jul 7, 2016)

All sorted now thanks for your help


----------



## rangersjay99 (Dec 29, 2015)

What did you find to be the problem?


----------



## Teabag (Jul 7, 2016)

The needle wasn't quite in the right place. Once we re set it, it has worked since.


----------

